# FCS-Kali Atlanta Seminar Nov 2nd, 2003



## Guro Harold (Oct 31, 2003)

Master Ray Dionaldo will be hosting a one day FCS-Kali seminar in Atlanta, Georgia on November 2nd, 2003!!!

Master Dionaldo is one of the top instructors of Sayoc-Kali under Grand Tuhon Christopher Sayoc and Guro Ray was also a personal student of the late Grandmaster of Modern Arnis, Remy A. Presas.

Seminar information is below:

FCS-Kali Seminar
November 2nd, 2003

Body-Plex Fitness Center (On the corner of Roswell and Hammond)
Atlanta, GA

Please contact: Fugi Escobedo   rescobedo@worldnet.att.net

or

Ray Dionaldo   rldblademaster@hotmail.com

Best regards,

Harold Evans
NC FCS-Kali State Regional State Representative


----------

